# Half-life 2 error message during gameplay



## des`troy (Nov 17, 2004)

[Specs]
Dell 2400
XP home edition w/SP2 
P4 2.6ghz
64mb Intel extrem gfx onboard
Sound MAX Digital Onboard sound
256ram
40gb HD, 5gb left

ok so it goes like this,

#1 iv DL and reinstalled my video drivers and DX9c (i havent reinstalled my sounds drivers) there all up-to-date. and did winupdates

so i can start the game ok, its slow, but thats usally the norm with games i play.

so i can start a leval and play for about 5mins, then if anything happens big, like a scripted event, or loading of a another level. i get this messge...

HL2.exe - Application erorr

the instruction at "0x241f8977" refrenced memory at "0x00e8fc0". the memory could not be "read"

click ok to terminate program

this is the only error if had, and it seems to be not just with hl2, but with the source engine in genarl, cause this happens when i play CS:S.

thanks for your guys help !!


----------



## Abomonog (Nov 12, 2004)

Most likely it means you don't have enough memory in your system for it. I know HL2 was announced to be a min sys spec of 128 megs of memory, but it's not happening on any XP machine and I seriously doubt you have enough memory onboard (256 megs on your dell) if you happen to be running XP. Most likely you cranked the graphics up. (CPU and VID card can handle it, so why not?) Try turning all the bells and whistles off and seeing if it runs fine then.


----------



## des`troy (Nov 17, 2004)

iv done that, and it even happenes to give the same errors message while trying to change the settings.


----------



## The_PC_Gamer (Sep 20, 2004)

So we know where the problem is then, hey?  

It's most likely you should try re-installing the game. Then, when running it for the first time go to settings right away and change them down a bit. See if that helps.

About DirectX, try looking through stuff at microsoft's website.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

The minimum requirements for Half-Life 2 are a DX7 capable video card, and 256MB RAM, Not sure if your onboard video is DX7 capable, it probably is, but wither way, onboard video uses system RAM, 256-64 is 192, so you really only have 192MB RAM available. There are 2 solutions to this, getting more RAM, or getting a better video card. Personally, I would get a better video card, because the onboard stuff is not going to run HL2 well. You should be able to get a DX8 level card for under $100 that will run HL2 fine.


----------



## des`troy (Nov 17, 2004)

well, it works fine on another machine that i have. so its not a big deal that i cant play.

also, how do i reinstall if i got it from steam(pre-loaded stuff)

and also, it gives the same error everytime i try and change the settings, no matter how many times iv tryed


----------



## XR8D2K (Jul 17, 2002)

U R lucky to get the game to play.. I am sooo pissed... waited and all I got is frustration...

have to go thru STEAM BS...

I loaded and followed instructions... it toom me 5 times to load because I only wanted Half Life... 5th time I loaded with CS selected...

registered... authenticated... seeting all checked right... all I get is...

UNABLE TO INT SHADER SYSTEM...!!!

what happend to playing from my computer...??? Ya know... load up all the files and then have icon and then play the story like the first version HL...???

I don't even want to start about about playing OTHERS... I bet my sweet left nutt that is going to be ANOTHER problem... let alone " THE POWERS THAT BE " are setting gamers up for the kill... they are going to start CHARGING for us to play...

which I would "G" for if I had to log onto THIER site and then play on THIER system...

I just want to play oy my rig... not have to connect or be connected to play... if THAT is the case... What was the sense of me loading from cd?


----------



## Darkshade (Nov 20, 2004)

@des' troy

I have the same error as you des' troy, and I have 736 MB in my computer. However, I do have a crap integrated video card. Not sure if that's what is causing it.

@4NIK8R

I also had that problem. I updated my video card driver to the lastest release and it fixed it. To find out what kind of driver you have, type dxdiag in run.


----------



## killerfox (Nov 21, 2004)

I have ATI RADEON 9800 pro, amd 3200+, about 1000 mb ram etc. and i have the same error problem!     :down:


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

To reinstall if you had it preloaded from Steam, simply log in to your account again, and it will download all the files again.

4NIK8R: Stop spreading your problems into everyone else's thread. If you can't get something to work, you should start a new thread about it. However, I'll solve this one for you now: your video card is outdated. You need at least a DirectX 7 capable card, and yours will not cut it. You can try getting the latest drivers for your card, but I doubt it will work.

When have they not charged us to play? You always pay for the game, unless it's a free one of course, but were you surprised when you had to pay for this game? I should hope not. There are no plans to start charging people for the amount of time they play. Also, you don't have to connect to Steam whenever you want to play...if you just check the 'Offline mode' option in the login box, you won't have to login to Steam every time, unless of course you want to play online.

Now, about the memory error...Valve said they know people have been having problems, and they think it'd due to corrupt cache files. Go here to read it.


----------



## Snacky (Nov 21, 2004)

A lot of people had a similar error. Did it look a bit like this?

http://www.d213.com/misc/hl2-crash.jpg

If you check out the links to a Half-Life forum I posted in this thread, you'll find a few solutions that seem to have worked for some but not all:

http://forums.techguy.org/t298358.html

Good luck with it.


----------



## jaybird23 (Dec 30, 2004)

pleeez help me!!!!
i have half life 2, istalled it,ok,steam,ok, played game for about 5 mins and it reboots my machine!!it happens at pretty much the same stage of the game every time,i have the system requirements, dx9,256mb ram,dzdrom etc 2 ghz processor.
y is it doing this!!!
i cant go on it because it keeps doin this, have been on it for about 10mins in total help me!!!!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

jaybird23: Do other games work alright? If so, which ones?

Have you cleaned out the inside of your computer lately? Make sure all your fans are working properly, and clean out the dust. Usually random restarts are signs of overheating, a weak power supply, or there's a hardware problem.


----------



## jaybird23 (Dec 30, 2004)

hi,
yes all other games work, the previous half life worked as well so i dont see why it stops, it stops at exactly the same place EVERY time so it might be the graphics card
thanx for the tips.
j-bird


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

in regards to the memory error:

These tips straight from Valve; and note, this article only applies for Source games.

tons of people are getting this, me included. i have a gig of ram, 256mb graphics card. im pretty sure my computer just doesnt like me.


----------

